
Write Down Your Password – Schneier on Security - stesch
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/06/write_down_your.html
======
eridius
To be clear, this advice is from 2005. I'm pretty sure if you asked Schneier
today he'd recommend a password manager instead of pieces of paper.

~~~
steanne
yep, he made his own.

[https://www.schneier.com/academic/passsafe/](https://www.schneier.com/academic/passsafe/)

------
burntrelish1273
Changing long master passwords/passphrases can be tricky.

Write them down on a small piece of paper and keep it until you'd remember it
correctly if you were very tired or very drunk.

Changing once a year is about right, and rotate all other passwords too. Be
sure your pwd mgr backs-up old passwords and the pwr mgr file is backed-up to
alternate locations and cloud or backup keeps some past versions of files.

~~~
cholantesh
I thought password rotation wasn't considered a best practice:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/11/changing_pass...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/11/changing_passwo.html)

